# Private Registration Plates



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I watched a short program on C4 about the hunt for N1GEL.

There were some right plonkers with all sorts of silly combinations, anybody got/had/seen anything interesting. Not any of those altered with dodgy scews, gaffa tape, 3's as E's, 4's as A's and the ones you have to squint twice to get even half an idea.

That being said I did see 8OND a while back for Â£50K, just no Aston to put it on or I would have been tempted :lol:

The best one I had a few years ago was 7 RTT didn't mean anything to me but it looked nice, one of those "should never have sold" things. It was on a Jag that I bought and sold for a few hundred quid


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive never seen the point of them bond......oh and what did the RTT stand for? are you going to reveal your real name then? h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The plate didn't mean anything to me, it was on the car when I bought it. I have seen PUL1T going around here :lol:

My interest in them goes back to when I was a kid, I kept notebooks and wrote down registration numbers, a step up or down, depending on how you look at it, from trainspotting, not sure which though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> My interest in them goes back to when I was a kid, I kept notebooks and wrote down registration numbers, a step up or down, depending on how you look at it, from trainspotting, not sure which though :lol: :lol:


An I-spy book? The things we used to do before in-car DVD was invented


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Robert said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > My interest in them goes back to when I was a kid, I kept notebooks and wrote down registration numbers, a step up or down, depending on how you look at it, from trainspotting, not sure which though :lol: :lol:
> ...


I my case a lot years before that :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i watched that programme too and what a bunch of knobjockeys ,but that guy had an awesome carport.

i dont see the point in them personally spend more money on the car rather than the plate.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

The best one I've seen for a while was

YE51DOG (it was spaced out a bit differently)

Any ideas?????


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> but that guy had an awesome carport.


His train set wasn't to shabby either :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Got my first one for the GT3 - G3T XX via the DVLA

I don't mind plates that relate to the car as opposed to the owner.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

A666 RAT was advertised for Â£50,000  in the back of 'Fortean Times' for at least 10 years during the '90s.

They are pointless 'though, aren't they?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> I don't mind plates that relate to the car as opposed to the owner.


I had MAG4 donkeys years ago, like you say didn't mean anything to anybody but it did set the car off, 60's Ford Consul with a column shift :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

An old boss of mine had a matching pair, 69R and R69 and yep he was called Dick

:lol: :lol:


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

I have one on mine; a Â£250'er and it seemed a little cheeky not to given the circs.

I'm mixed in my opinion; I like 'genuine' i.e. legal plates but hate plates with really shoddy combos that need (blatantly cosmetic) 'screw heads' and distorted characters.

The DVLA don't help by pushing plates that don't mean anything spaced and displayed legally for exorbitant sums akin to a plate with the (now illegal) word in question spelled out legally


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Apparently some geezer called NIGFL lives around here .... pathetic!



BondandBigM said:


> I watched a short program on C4 about the hunt for N1GEL.
> 
> There were some right plonkers with all sorts of silly combinations, anybody got/had/seen anything interesting. Not any of those altered with dodgy scews, gaffa tape, 3's as E's, 4's as A's and the ones you have to squint twice to get even half an idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I want a car with no number plate at all, but I don't want to become a Queen.  h34r:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> An old boss of mine had a matching pair, 69R and R69 and yep he was called Dick
> 
> :lol: :lol:


A neighbour of mine has *V10 DKA *


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

My initials being BS I remember the series The Pretenders with the car number BS1. I saw the plate for sale some years ago Â£250000. It was owned by Billy Smart of circus fame.

I watched the program last night and I really couldn't get into the head of someone who accepted N2GEL, really weird.

Mind you, how about the drive with the lift in it, I could live with one of those with the parking round here.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I've seen an M3 with 2BAD on it... I also saw a Rolls Royce with RR1 once, must have been something to do with the company


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

There was an old wealthy widow living nearby my place of work about 25 years ago and she had a beautiful 1960's Pagoda roof 300SL with the reg N1. I often wondered what had happened to the car as it was a real minter. Then earlier this year I came across the aforementioned reg in a Sunday Times ad with the price tag of Â£500,000!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Saw `LIONPU` on a large unidentified ( but no doubt hugely expensive) silver open top this morning :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I see a 3 series BMW some mornings which has M30 KBY but spaced to read 'M3 OK BY'.

Me and the 710 have both got private plates - mine is vaguely like my surname and hers like her first name. Â£249 each.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

StevenJJ said:


> The DVLA don't help by pushing plates that don't mean anything spaced and displayed legally for exorbitant sums akin to a plate with the (now illegal) word in question spelled out legally


Agree totally.

Nevertheless, I'm all for personal plates - I regard them as 'Twat Alerts'. If I see one on a car in front I know to watch out for lane changing without signals and lots more arrogant and/or stupid behaviour. Thank you DVLA, one of your rare contributions to road safety. 

I only saw two I ever liked, a Bond 3 wheeler model designed for the disabled in the 1950s with the reg 600 BHP, and an Irish registered Moskvitch in Galway with a 'CIA 'registration.

G


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I saw a black Merc E class (the square type) in the late 80's driving down the A316 in Twickenham - number plate PEN 1 S or PEN 15.

Never been entirely sure if I'd imagined it though. I went to school round there, saw it drive past as I was walking in one day.

I have a 'non age related' plate on my current car (no, it's not the one above). It cost me the staggering sum of Â£250 all-in from the DVLA.

The rationale behind it, is this...

I've had three brand-new cars in succession.

The first two had age-related plates (the ones they came with).

They both survived fine, until the year letter or number changed. Despite my best efforts to look after them; within weeks of the change, both cars were both dented, scratched or scuffed (or a combination of all three) by some <&@*%> in a supermarket car park :angry:

My twisted brain figured that other drivers are wary around new cars, sensing a big bill/argument if they cause any damage (I am, anyway), but cease caring once the car is obviously not 'new'.

I figured I'd put a plate on this one that obviously doesn't relate to the car's real age, and keep it looking good 'new' and see how it goes.

*Touch wood* it's worked so far.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I do sometimes think there a bit sad but i have been temped by a MAH one in the past. The 710 wants a LYN one but they are rather costly with them spelling something. My son found me S99 BMH the other day which when spaced spells, S99B MH. Quite good as its my first and last initial and i have a saab.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

BGM said:


> The best one I've seen for a while was
> 
> YE51DOG (it was spaced out a bit differently)
> 
> Any ideas?????


ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:

YE5 1 DOG ha


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Ive got A few plates

69 TT

SOS 69

O GO111Y

AND.......


----------

